# SP01 7th Outing :)



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

Well this is basically going to be an illustrated guide to my 7th outing with my SP01. I have now successfully put 350 rounds of ammunition through my SP01 with no failures whatsoever.

Day started out when I made my own target. I found a compass and started out at 10" and moved my way to a 2" circle. I took a picture of it so I can print some out later. If anyone wants to use this go ahead haha 









I hiked back into our woods and looked for a suitable place to shoot, and this stump caught my attention. The only problem was that it was at an angle and I needed it to be level...









Basically I knocked it over.  









Mounted my target.









I was around 30-35 yards away trying to hit a 2" circle with iron sights. I don't feel I did too bad for that distance. I was also happy I got one almost right on the bullseye  This was also my first time ever shooting at a target by the way. I usually would shoot at random stumps throughout our woods. I acted like I was in Vietnam and they were the Vietnamese coming out of their rat holes. 









After I shot I thought it would be cool to find some of the bullets. And I found only one which had not expanded (it didn't hit anything substantial). I then got the idea to make a dummy round out of it. Basically my own snap cap 









It took some time because I used the last of my Blazer Brass, so therefore I had to find out length, which took some time because I couldn't find the specs for them. I needed to find out how deep the actual bullet sat inside the shell. I basically found a picture of a BB bullet, took a measurement from onscreen with a pair of calipers of both the visible bullet length and shell length. I then set up a proportion like this:

onscreen bullet length/onscreen shell length = X/actual shell length

I then solved for it and found it to be in the neighborhood of 1.07" for the whole bullet length, which meant .222" of the bullet had to be inside the shell. This is where it got fun haha. I took apart a Bic ballpoint pen and cut a small piece of plastic out of the barrel of the pen and set it inside the shell, and hoped for the best. I pushed the bullet in, and to my dismay, the whole cartridge was too long by about .15". Not a big deal right? No. I tried it and my gun hated it.

This is bad news correct?

Not when you have a deadblow hammer just lying around muahahahaha!
I basically pounded on the thing until the end of the bullet flattened .15" and i was golden.









Before all the bullet fitting I popped out the primer with the aforementioned deadblow hammer and a small technic screwdriver. I replaced this with a piece of leather off of my favorite Kirra belt. I wouldn't have had it any other way. 









Also before the leather fitting and all that I tapped a hole in the shell just so that I know it is my dummy round.









I got to thinking that this could be a good learning tool. I could put this in my gun and treat it like any normal bullet with my normal ammo, and videotape myself to see if I am anticipating recoil and such. I could also act like my gun malfunctioned and do the malfunction drills. Slap and rack anyone?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice report!



Buffal0 said:


> I got to thinking that this could be a good learning tool. I could put this in my gun and treat it like any normal bullet with my normal ammo, and videotape myself to see if I am anticipating recoil and such. I could also act like my gun malfunctioned and do the malfunction drills.


This is an excellent idea. Doing this has helped many people I know, including myself. Usually, having some else load your mags for you (if possible) helps even more. Good luck. :smt023


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Nice report!
> 
> This is an excellent idea. Doing this has helped many people I know, including myself. Usually, having some else load your mags for you (if possible) helps even more. Good luck. :smt023


Ah this is true! I am a bit disappointed with my decision to just pound the crap out of the bullet, for now the bullet is a little lax in fitting. I think i may try to get the bullet back out and put some epoxy down in there to make it a bit more secure. I hope I can get it out, and if not I am going to buy a small syringe and pump the epoxy through the hole I made. Hopefully this won't be too hard and maybe it will be very secure. Who knows  But if this works it will only be better! :smt023


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey Buffalo, nice report man..I envy you that you could shoot outdoors and pick up the distance you want..I have been shooting indoors only, and the outdoor range I shoot at is owned by the state DNR and it has fixed yardage either 25 yards or you have to use the rifle 50 yards..I want to shoot free style at different distances like I do in the indoor range. I also want to plink and shoot water bottles and water mellons like I see on some utube videos..BUt unfortunately I don't know any body in Michigan with a large private property that can do these things..One day, I should be able to (hopefully)..

Enjoy your shhoting in the woods.

By the way, How is your grouping at say 15 yards..Do you still have the group shifted to left as sen in the 35 yards..it could be your trigger finger is pushing a little bit (just a suggestion)..35 yards is alot of yardage, it is good enough with the grouping you are getting by any standard..Keep it up.


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

jimmy said:


> Hey Buffalo, nice report man..I envy you that you could shoot outdoors and pick up the distance you want..I have been shooting indoors only, and the outdoor range I shoot at is owned by the state DNR and it has fixed yardage either 25 yards or you have to use the rifle 50 yards..I want to shoot free style at different distances like I do in the indoor range. I also want to plink and shoot water bottles and water mellons like I see on some utube videos..BUt unfortunately I don't know any body in Michigan with a large private property that can do these things..One day, I should be able to (hopefully)..
> 
> Enjoy your shhoting in the woods.
> 
> By the way, How is your grouping at say 15 yards..Do you still have the group shifted to left as sen in the 35 yards..it could be your trigger finger is pushing a little bit (just a suggestion)..35 yards is alot of yardage, it is good enough with the grouping you are getting by any standard..Keep it up.


Well right at the moment I have no idea on my 15 yd. accuracy 

I need to get ammo, and we seem to be out everywhere, I think I am going to have to order it :smt022

I think it may have just been me, but I dunno. Like I said, my front sight was 2x as big as the middle circle, so I think that might have something to do with it 

First I am going to buy ammo, and then I will print off a target, shoot at it and get back to you. College starts back up on Monday, so I dunno when I will have time. :smt076


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

GOOD GOD.

I have a question for anyone reading, and that is where do you put the target? I thought you were supposed to put the dot over the target and shoot? But I was just reading something on wikipedia about how you put the target _above_ the middle dot?! It makes sense, this would have made my shots drop if I would have been aiming correctly.

I dunno, that is just the way I was always taught to shoot. I am going to have to experiment with the this new type of aiming for me!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Buffal0 said:


> GOOD GOD.
> 
> I have a question for anyone reading, and that is where do you put the target? I thought you were supposed to put the dot over the target and shoot? But I was just reading something on wikipedia about how you put the target _above_ the middle dot?! It makes sense, this would have made my shots drop if I would have been aiming correctly.
> 
> I dunno, that is just the way I was always taught to shoot. I am going to have to experiment with the this new type of aiming for me!


When testing a pistol for accuracy I place the round Bullseye on top of the front sight with the front centered and level with the rear. I use a sandbag rest on a stable bench 15 yards to the target from muzzle.

I prefer point of impact to be 1" to 1 1/2" above the bottom of the bull. I prefer to be able to see the exact spot the bullet will impact rather than have it hidden behind the sights. I expect groups no larger than 1.5 " spread, centered on the 1" to 1 1/2" high point, when I am doing my part. My M&P's and GP100 are all capable of sub 1" groups at that distance with reasonable quality ammo.

Most of my pistols fit this basic criteria but when they don't I simply adjust the sights with a file if necessary until they do. Some vary more than others with varying bullet weight and or brand. You need to adjust according to what you will be using.

POI will be a little higher or lower at other distances but well within combat accuracy requirements.

Shooting at stumps, better yet Pine Cones, once the sights are set correctly is a better form of practice than using bullseye targets cause, should you need to use the pistol for self defence you will not have a nice round bullseye to aim at.

It looks like you are doing well at this point.

Good luck.


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

TOF said:


> When testing a pistol for accuracy I place the round Bullseye on top of the front sight with the front centered and level with the rear. I use a sandbag rest on a stable bench 15 yards to the target from muzzle.
> 
> I prefer point of impact to be 1" to 1 1/2" above the bottom of the bull. I prefer to be able to see the exact spot the bullet will impact rather than have it hidden behind the sights. I expect groups no larger than 1.5 " spread, centered on the 1" to 1 1/2" high point, when I am doing my part. My M&P's and GP100 are all capable of sub 1" groups at that distance with reasonable quality ammo.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the advice! 

Yeah, I think the stumps do help. It makes me focus on my environment too, so I have to have fast target acquisition. And I was also figuring that if I can hit an 8.5x11" piece of paper at 35 yards, that means I can put a round right in the torso with no problem.

I made this to show off my dummy round by the way  (click on the pic for a video)


Ahhhh! Another question to whoever is reading. After making the dummy round I have found some brass shavings in the gun. This is not good correct? Should I not put the round in the mag and chamber it? Should I just slip it in when I have the slide lock locked back and then release the slide? I am getting worried that the brass shavings are going to screw me over. I need to clean... aaaahhh!


----------

